# Thread for black Friday deals



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Maybe worth while If we spot anything of interest?


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Only a month early lol


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Be here before you know it pal 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

C'mon Car Chem.
Up to 70% like last year:thumb:.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Monitor the prices now and then watch out for the fake Black Friday discounts.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

https://avastore.co.uk/black-friday/
20% off PW's
30% off accessories.
Evolution P80 now available - looks like a top machine for £360 (£315 if in Test Pilot program) with following specs:
160 BAR / 2320 PSI (MAX)
600 LITERS PER HOUR (MAX)
2800 WATT
10 METER STEEL-REINFORCED HOSE

Really pleased with the P55 Go which can be had now for £183.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Ultimate Finish 15% of BF deal

Use code CLEAN 15


----------



## PaulAT (Jun 29, 2021)

Carbon Collective BF15 for 15% off.


----------



## AVAofNorway (Apr 8, 2021)

AVA of Norway pressure washers are running Black Friday Week deals: 

20% off all pressure washers and 30% off all accessories sitewide, while stocks last.

This includes the newly launched Evolution P80 machine.

AVA promotions like this do not come about too often. Check out the Black Friday Week promotion and find something that works for you!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

20% Off. I fancy a set of their auto boot release struts. Very good apparently and you can get powered ones to close as well.
https://emeraldstruts.com/


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Blackcircles 15% off

Todays offer

Save*15% off*the price of eligible Michelin tyres. Or save*10% off*the price of eligible Toyo tyres.

https://www.blackcircles.com/?utm_c...urce=newsletter&dm_i=TIW,7MPCT,NBZA4U,V2VE9,1


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

RS3 said:


> 20% Off. I fancy a set of their auto boot release struts. Very good apparently and you can get powered ones to close as well.
> https://emeraldstruts.com/


No no no no no :lol:

So many reports of them smashing tailgates and bending boots out of place. Avoid!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

straight6hatch said:


> No no no no no :lol:
> 
> So many reports of them smashing tailgates and bending boots out of place. Avoid!


Quite a few have fitted them to Focus RS and ST's on the Ford forums without any issue. Can't see how a strut could bend anything. I wouldn't be interested in the closing ones.


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

Infinity Wax - There's some early access Black Friday deals on some products on Amazon. You have to tick the box to apply the discount then add to basket. Free delivery for Prime members

Syner gy Light - £14.26
Turbo 6 Sealant - £10.48
Express Sealant - £6.98

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=Infinity+Wax&ref=bl_dp_s_web_0


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

£14 quid for Syn rgy lite? Mental. The stuff is insanely good. Bargain!


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

RS3 said:


> Quite a few have fitted them to Focus RS and ST's on the Ford forums without any issue. Can't see how a strut could bend anything. I wouldn't be interested in the closing ones.


Maybe its just the 1 series hatch that suffers then? Weird one as I know theyre popular. Seen 4 or 5 posts with exploded rear windows. Maybe you'll be ok but just be careful. I really want some but I made a hard pass after seeing smashed windows.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Im sure it wasnt long ago this was £150 anyway.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/BISSELL-Sp...Q,B0009IQZH0,B089J74TDZ,B00EF46HJU,B08KXKB67J

Megs wheel brush
https://www.amazon.co.uk/MEGUIARS-X...lja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1

Wilks PW
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wilks-USA-...s_match:21583550031&rnid=21583549031&sr=8-146


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

www.iodetail.com

USE CODE: BLACKFRIDAY21
20% off selected products!
Starting Tuesday 23rd


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Was about to post that 

A shame its not off everything ha ha.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Slims has 15% off 13 brands.. BLACK15

Garage therapy 15% off 
Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone looking for a decent car charger, handle AGM start stop batteries, then Amazon have the CTEK MXS5.0 at £60, Not a huge bargain, despite what Amazon will tell you, but that's cheaper than the normal prices at Tayna (£65 delivered) or smartchargersuk.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/CTEK-MXS-5...4&keywords=ctek+mxs+5.0&qid=1637685708&sr=8-5

More Black Friday items in the Car n Motorbike section here - Castrol oils and Mann filters dont look bad prices, Autoglym products also not bad prices..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/blackfrida...031%22%5D%2C%22sorting%22%3A%22BY_SCORE%22%7D


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Rappy said:


> Blackcircles 15% off
> 
> Todays offer
> 
> ...


Similar offers on at KwikFit using MIKWIK code - in case of Michelins you also can claim a bluetooth speaker


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

pt1 said:


> Slims has 15% off 13 brands.. BLACK15
> 
> Garage therapy 15% off
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Not on the Slims creeper


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Carchem sale is live. Some pretty good deals about. Only need £10 worth of stuff so no free shipping unfortunately. Still, £20 minimum spend is pretty good for free shipping!


----------



## Jacko4575 (Aug 7, 2017)

Probably not the thread for this as such. But if anyone sees any black friday deals going on drying towels I'm currently without any so would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 1, 2020)

Slickshifts have got some decent offers -
50% off angelwax products https://www.slickshifts.com/product-category/brand-group/angelwax/
40% off Gtechniq - https://www.slickshifts.com/product-category/brand-group/gtechniq/
15% off Gyeon - https://www.slickshifts.com/product-category/brand-group/gyeon-quartz/


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Mythical said:


> Slickshifts have got some decent offers -
> 50% off angelwax products https://www.slickshifts.com/product-category/brand-group/angelwax/
> 40% off Gtechniq - https://www.slickshifts.com/product-category/brand-group/gtechniq/
> 15% off Gyeon - https://www.slickshifts.com/product-category/brand-group/gyeon-quartz/


Cheers buddy. Angel wax and Gtechniq coming my way . Delivery reasonable to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

121DOM said:


> Cheers buddy. Angel wax and Gtechniq coming my way . Delivery reasonable to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that - just filled ma boots!.

Gtechniq MF1 ZeroR Microfibre Buff Cloth	1	£13.50
Gtechniq GWash Car Shampoo - 500ml	1	£7.77
Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour - 15ml	2	£27.00
Gyeon Q2M Leather Brush	1	£3.40
Gyeon Q2 Wax	1	£28.90
Angelwax Revelation - Fallout Remover - 5 Litre	1	£19.99
Angelwax Bilberry Superior Wheel Cleaner Concentrate - 1 Litre	1	£5.50
Angelwax Bilberry RTU - Superior Wheel Cleaner	1	£4.50
Angelwax Vision - Superior Automotive Glass Cleaner	1	£4.75
Angelwax Fastfoam - Professional Detailing Snowfoam - 1 Litre	1	£5.50
Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash AB	1	£4.35
Angelwax Halo Synthetic Paste Wax - 30ml	1	£4.50
Chemical Guys Heavy Duty Ultra Clear Detailing Bucket - w/CG Logo (4.5 Gal) - Single	1	£9.34
Angelwax Superior Automotive Shampoo - 500ml	1	£4.50
Chemical Guys Cyclone Dirt Trap Bucket Insert Various Colours - Lime	1	£11.04
Chemical Guys Christmas Air Freshener Gift Set	1	£14.99
Subtotal:	£169.53
Shipping:	express 48 Shipping Over £75 FREE (3-30kg)
Payment method:	PayPal
Total:	£169.53 (includes £28.26 VAT)


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

The car-chem deals are live now. As usual, some decent discounts such as a litre of glass cleaner for £3.30. Had a bit of a stock up today!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Mythical said:


> Slickshifts have got some decent offers -
> 50% off angelwax products https://www.slickshifts.com/product-category/brand-group/angelwax/
> 40% off Gtechniq - https://www.slickshifts.com/product-category/brand-group/gtechniq/
> 15% off Gyeon - https://www.slickshifts.com/product-category/brand-group/gyeon-quartz/


Thanks from me too. I'm giving angelwax wax and quick detailer a try :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

tempted by some of the above. Will have a look at Carchem too


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is ours guys










Our Massive Black Friday Sale Starts NOW .. Save Over 20% on sale items plus 20% OFF EVERYTHING else in stock. Enjoy
USE CODE - BFRIYAY

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/
*offer ends Monday the 29th at 10pm


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Mythical said:


> Slickshifts have got some decent offers -
> 
> 50% off angelwax products https://www.slickshifts.com/product-category/brand-group/angelwax/
> 
> ...


Paid a visit to Slick Shifts shop last Saturday...great little shop with some very comprehensive ranges.

If you are close by then I would recommend calling in and having a look around, it's a totally different buying experience when you can get your hands on the products and take a good look, so much better than buying online.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Bilberry wheel cleaner looks good at 5litres


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

macmark said:


> Infinity Wax - There's some early access Black Friday deals on some products on Amazon. You have to tick the box to apply the discount then add to basket. Free delivery for Prime members
> 
> Syner gy Light - £14.26
> Turbo 6 Sealant - £10.48
> ...


Infinity Wax is on Amazon!? Just ordered a bottle of the Rapid Detailer via Prime... Avoided paying £4.95 for delivery. They should get all their stuff Fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

AndyQash said:


> Paid a visit to Slick Shifts shop last Saturday...great little shop with some very comprehensive ranges.
> 
> If you are close by then I would recommend calling in and having a look around, it's a totally different buying experience when you can get your hands on the products and take a good look, so much better than buying online.


I'd never heard of them until today. I used to live over that way.

They've despatched my order already :thumb:


----------



## Johnyb (Feb 5, 2018)

Bouncers half price here, 
5ltr done and dusted SI £22.50 
5ltr Slick Mick £20

https://www.mycarcleaning.co.uk/pro...edition-quick-detailer?variant=38098116968641


----------



## PaulAT (Jun 29, 2021)

Johnyb said:


> Bouncers half price here,
> 5ltr done and dusted SI £22.50
> 5ltr Slick Mick £20
> 
> https://www.mycarcleaning.co.uk/pro...edition-quick-detailer?variant=38098116968641


A lot of Soft 99 products are reduced too. A third off a Fusso Coat; looks like the newer version though.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking again through amazon last night i spotted the CTEK CT5 time to go charger at a decent price of £55 - thats 10% cheaper than their deal on the MXS 5.0 charger I posted earlier in this thread. Given the size of the battery on my Macan i decided it was time to upgrade my 3.6A CTEK that's served me well for almost 18 years, so have ordered the CT5 time to go and the 2.5m extension cable (£10).


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

I was/am hoping that Polish Angel do something for Black Friday. I want the Carnauba Arts Green Olivine which Ultimate Finish have no plans on stocking but there's no way I'm paying £20 postage on it.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Seen a few good offers, but none stand out more than the AVA PW from the other thread.
https://www.waxedperfection.co.uk/avaofnorway-pressure-washers-master-series/


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

https://thedetailingshack.co.uk/ - 15% off everything
https://3dcarcare.co.uk/ - 30% off everything


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

macmark said:


> I was/am hoping that Polish Angel do something for Black Friday. I want the Carnauba Arts Green Olivine which Ultimate Finish have no plans on stocking but there's no way I'm paying £20 postage on it.


I was keeping an eye out for them too...I wanted some Gold Zirkon


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

Walesy. said:


> I was keeping an eye out for them too...I wanted some Gold Zirkon


You can get the Gold Zirkon from Ultimate Finish with 15% off. The the 200ml is out of stock but the 100ml is available.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Our Black Friday Deals start Monday - Different deals all week so keep your eye on our site or register for our newsletter - 






Clean and Shiny (UK) Limited


Clean and Shiny (UK) Limited Email Forms



cleanandshiny.us2.list-manage.com


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Do you have to use a code for carchem? Prices still showing as full price


----------



## Micawber (3 mo ago)

Wowos UK | The Car Care Craftsmen

BLACKFRIDAY50 gives 50% off


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

In case anyone was wondering, Race Glaze and Morethanpolish never do Black Friday deals.And it will be the same this year...


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Micawber said:


> Wowos UK | The Car Care Craftsmen
> 
> BLACKFRIDAY50 gives 50% off


Crystal Sealant is back?! I thought it was disc?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

RaceGlazer said:


> In case anyone was wondering, Race Glaze and Morethanpolish never do Black Friday deals.And it will be the same this year...


Don't blame you, it's a terrible business model. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Micawber (3 mo ago)

straight6hatch said:


> Crystal Sealant is back?! I thought it was disc?


It's been in stock for a while. Good stuff on alloys, too.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> In case anyone was wondering, Race Glaze and Morethanpolish never do Black Friday deals.And it will be the same this year...


Not really helpful to post this in a thread about deals is it lol


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Can anyone else get the WOWO discount to work?

2 bottles of Crystal Sealant, discount code applied, just stays at standard price?


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

straight6hatch said:


> Can anyone else get the WOWO discount to work?
> 
> 2 bottles of Crystal Sealant, discount code applied, just stays at standard price?


Have you tried clicking *Take Me To Payment* then scrolling down? I just added some stuff to the basket and added the code and it said code applied but the original prices were still showing. I then clicked the green *Take Me To Payment *button and the page scrolls to show the new total with 50% off.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Are we buying stuff because it's cheap or because we actually need it? 🤔 
Having spent £100s on wax recently I bought a coating just due to deemed value. 🙈
I'll never learn.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Eddmeister said:


> Not really helpful to post this in a thread about deals is it lol


You'd be amazed how many people ask, saves customers and us time.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I’ve just ordered 2x 5ltr VP citrus prewash from CYC, and I’m looking for the best deal for a Rupes HLR75 beta kit, in2detailing seem to have the best price atm (£529 compared to around £585-£590 elsewhere) but I don’t know if any discount codes or BF discounts are available on this item at in2detailing or elsewhere to get it cheaper.
I’m also aware along with other retailers that they are having issues with the industrial action by Royal Mail and parcel force


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Car-Chem live


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> You'd be amazed how many people ask, saves customers and us time.


Just to make it clear I'm not spending any more money on detailing products, black Friday or not


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

Peirre said:


> I’ve just ordered 2x 5ltr VP citrus prewash from CYC, and I’m looking for the best deal for a Rupes HLR75 beta kit, in2detailing seem to have the best price atm (£529 compared to around £585-£590 elsewhere) but I don’t know if any discount codes or BF discounts are available on this item at in2detailing or elsewhere to get it cheaper.
> I’m also aware along with other retailers that they are having issues with the industrial action by Royal Mail and parcel force


The Ultimate Finish have 15% off with *SAVE15* bringing it down to £501.50 with free delivery. I got my HLR75 from them, great service.


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

I've just spent £30 on stuff at Wowo's I didn't need trying a code for straight6hatch 
Harpure have up to 40% off so I've also ordered 5L of the snowfoam, APC and shampoo from them as they looked pretty impressive in a recent Sparklean Autos YouTube review.
Motorgeek have 15% so I ordered some Dr Beasley's stuff I've had my eye on for a while.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

> The Ultimate Finish have 15% off with *SAVE15 *bringing it down to £501.50 with free delivery. I got my HLR75 from them, great service.


That’s fantastic, I have bought much of my Rupes stuff from UF and this purchase will take me into tier 2 of their loyalty program giving me a 7.5% discount on future purchases.

incidentally the shopping bots on the in2detailing website sent me an email reminding me I had left an item in my cart, the email included a discount code for 10% off, that didn’t work when I applied it to the cart, so I assume the LHR75 is already discounted


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

sharrkey said:


> Car-Chem live
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think the 70% starts at 6.30pm


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Best deal for decent edgeless mf anyone?


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Best deal for decent edgeless mf anyone?


Clean and Shiny have 20% off The Rag Company - use code *TRC-20*


----------



## baldilocks47 (2 mo ago)

any Bilt Hamber discounts going?


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Black Friday DEALLLLLLLLLS

*Our BIGGEST SALE EVER.... BLACK FRIDAY SALE BEGINS NOW.....
21% OFF our entire store until the end of November. CODE - BLACK21
www.prestigecarcareshop.com
Offer ends November 30th 10pm**


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking for some carpro Cquartz etc, anyone seen any discount codes at present, thanks to info on here I got 15%+ discount on last bigger order, need a few carpro items, thanks Derek


----------

